# General > Music >  Wick Accordion & Fiddle Club

## oldchemist

Tuesday 21st May 2019 at 7:30pm in Mackay's Hotel, Wick. An informal evening of mainly traditional Scottish music with Guest Artists the Kirkuvagr Ceilidh band. Visitors and musicians welcome and not confined to accordions and fiddles. Members £3, non-members £4, membership £4

----------

